# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Coachwhips  Anyone keeping them?

## karma279

I will have access to some pretty ones soon.  My buddy is going to go through a few feedings before he gets rid of any of them.
He says I'll be able to handle one just fine... 
His big one is W/C and has tamed down considerably. 

What are your experiences working with these in captivity?

----------


## blackcrystal22

They're a bit difficult to feed.. as they are non-constrictors.. 
They are kinda difficult to hold and are really long and skinny.

----------


## longviewbplover

I have a w/c one who everytime I go by his tank he strikes at me. Full of piss an vineger this one  is. I make sure to wear gloves when I reach in to his tank for cleaning or getting him out. He draws blood everytime I dont lol Every cpl of weeks I toss in 3 rat pinkies for him and leave the room or he wont eat while you watch him. They tend to be on the cranky side. Now he does calm down a lil when I am handling him, and I guess he figures out I'm not gonna hurt him.

----------

